# Locket Beta, cool app!



## theshamrockking (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
Check out this cool app. You get paied to have your default lockscreen changed to show a simple picture ad. I have been using it for like a week with no issues. And even like some of the ad's mostly the movie trailers and some food ones. And who can complain about getting money from just unlocking your phone. Its not a whole lot of money you can get a maximum of 3 cents an hour. So all u have to do it unlock your phone 3 times an hour and you got it. Yea its not much but still cool. You can also get $1 for every person you get to join. So yea im here posting it to get ypu guys to sign up for the ap. It dosent cost nothing. No credit card stuff. Just email address. You dont even NEED to set your paypal until you want to get the money deposited. So you can just sign up see if you like the ad's or if the 3 cents an hour is worth it. My referal link is http://getlocket.com/r/?60fc083a I would really appreciate anyone who signs up with this. I know some of you are like screw you guy im not gunna but the dollar would actually mean alot to me. So I thought turn to the people who would see a cool app and maybe they will sign up.

Thanks

Sent from my Note II


----------

